# simple drywall patch for the taper



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I think this pics are self explanatory, just don't coat it right away, or it will swell. It's good for covering receptacle holes.I would say the biggest patch you can do is 12" (30cm) I'm not sure if I would go any bigger.it's one a taper can do,No screw gun or wood backing needed, and you don't half to get fancy with a sunshine or buffalo patch.(same thing different slang).

Sorry, but you do half to cut some drywall, and put some mud on the back of it too, before you install it:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You can also do this one by putting the tape on the back of the rock.

You should open an online drywall school 2buck.:yes::whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You can also do this one by putting the tape on the back of the rock.
> 
> You should open an online drywall school 2buck.:yes::whistling2:


Would you join it slim, or would you be looking for a teachers position


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've been doing that one for a few years. it works well with mesh too.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good idea, Might give that a go with the fuse. :thumbsup: I have been feeded a bigger peice of board through the hole with a nail pushed through the back of it so the point is at you and having another peice of board for the hole ready, Using setting, Then sticking the backing peice of board in and having the nail to one side and holding it, then putting the fill peice of board in and holding the nail so the backing board does not push off, Filling the gaps, Let set. then tape.

Actually now that i look at again you way solves a problem we have here in nz when repairing older board, It was 9.5 mm, Now its 10mm, So doing it the way i have been can leave a .5mm high spot at the patch, You would be surprised how much of a lump after taping this can leave behind, You could just level it with a blade without having the risk of the backing board dropping off doing it like you do, But it is 2 layers of tape at the edges, Something to experament with :thumbsup: Cheers 2Buck.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Would you join it slim, or would you be looking for a teachers position


I suppose that would depend on how much it cost...I don't have enough experience to be a teacher


I've always wanted to be a cheerleader though?:clap:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I suppose that would depend on how much it cost...I don't have enough experience to be a teacher
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to be a cheerleader though?:clap:


I bet that's a pretty sight!:whistling2:


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Take a piece of drywall that is two- three inces bigger than the size of the patch and on the back side cut the size of the hole out in the center of the piece then peal away the outer pieces around the edges then you can use the excess paper for tape and the center part will plug the hole.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

You're giving away alot of your secrets lately 2buck you feeling okay?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Blow out patch. no tape..


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

moore said:


> Blow out patch. no tape..


 I was taught that as a California patch. Just recently ive heard someone call it a butterfly patch. soooo many terms...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I was taught that as a California patch. Just recently ive heard someone call it a butterfly patch. soooo many terms...


They must miss a lot of boxes in cali.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I was taught that as a California patch. Just recently ive heard someone call it a butterfly patch. soooo many terms...


Yes, I called it a sunshine or buffalo patch, now I see blow out, California and butterfly patch.
Where I live they expect the drywaller to make those patches. But the one I'm showing, the taper could do it. He could cut the drywall with his taping knife if worse came to worse.Also , if the hole is small enough, you can just recess the tape still, and fill it with stiff mud or hotmud, then tape over. Creating a mini sheep, I mean sheet of drywall, which I call Chinese drywall.

I'm going to keep saying 'Chinese drywall" Till my little slang term catches on, And every taper world wide is using it. It will be my little legacy I leave behind one day when I'm dead and gone.

Chinese drywall patch, Chinese drywall patch, Chinese drywall patch, Chinese drywall patch, Chinese drywall patch, Chinese drywall patch, :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I bet that's a pretty sight!:whistling2:


:no::laughing:





moore said:


> Blow out patch. no tape..


We call that a gooey-duck. I don't care for these kinds of patches, if you're not careful, you can develop blisters where you tear off the rock.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> You're giving away alot of your secrets lately 2buck you feeling okay?


feeling perfectly fine, I thought this was a site for professionals, we should be dropping our pants and exposing everything,,,,,,,,,or maybe not, there may be another reason that slim calls himself slimpickin's.

I am one of those guys you would love to be on a job site with, why.
i always found on those big jobs with many taping crews, the other crews would be all excited if a bad crew would should up. They thought they would make them look better. I found it quite the opposite. I found for some reason the painters would always paint their work first. then ask is the rest of the job like this. Then out came the lights and the back charge games would start. I would go teach these guys tips, tricks,methods, etc to get them up to snuff, it paid off in the long run.
Hell, I even helped out a young drywall crew on a job once, The so called pro's sucked on this job, after a while, they were the best little crew on the site, and only I got to follow them.

And face it, this is a damn hard business, there's more to this trade than giving away a few secrets. Some guys work harder and faster than others, some have good speaking skills, some market better, some are just damn lucky. I think you know what I mean.

To me we should be more United, help each other out more, make tool and material suppliers more responsible by hearing our voices. If I gave cazna a trick or a secret will it affect me, no way IMO, and vice verse-a.Overall to me, it makes the trade better over all.

But some think home owners and General contractors are going to come on here and steal our thoughts and secrets.....I doubt it.

So share, don't bash the hand or machine tapers, respect each others trade, and hide your sheep when the kiwi's come to town


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> feeling perfectly fine, I thought this was a site for professionals, we should be dropping our pants and exposing everything,,,,,,,,,or maybe not, there may be another reason that slim calls himself slimpickin's.
> 
> I am one of those guys you would love to be on a job site with, why.
> i always found on those big jobs with many taping crews, the other crews would be all excited if a bad crew would should up. They thought they would make them look better. I found it quite the opposite. I found for some reason the painters would always paint their work first. then ask is the rest of the job like this. Then out came the lights and the back charge games would start. I would go teach these guys tips, tricks,methods, etc to get them up to snuff, it paid off in the long run.
> ...


I agree with this (I don't _think _I act like I'm protecting any secrets, I just never take any pictures while I'm working..........because.........I'm busy........................................working:whistling2::jester

The chances that someone is going to somehow detract from your business because you told them how to do a patch or run a butt joint are minimal. That's what's so great about this site, learning *and* teaching. Granted I probably learn more than I teach (and act like I know more than I do). Now Rick on the other hand, he's got reasons to keep things on the hush, and in that sort of situation it's perfectly reasonable. But just because someone knows what kind of sandpaper I use doesn't mean they're going to be able _use_ it like I do.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I agree with this (I don't _think _I act like I'm protecting any secrets, I just never take any pictures while I'm working..........because.........I'm busy........................................working:jester


 Hey,do you know how much money my daughter charged me to take those pics and film us.......she's a little crook !!! :furious:

And it makes me so proud of her :thumbup:............ :jester:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> feeling perfectly fine, I thought this was a site for professionals, we should be dropping our pants and exposing everything,,,,,,,,,or maybe not, there may be another reason that slim calls himself slimpickin's.
> 
> I am one of those guys you would love to be on a job site with, why.
> i always found on those big jobs with many taping crews, the other crews would be all excited if a bad crew would should up. They thought they would make them look better. I found it quite the opposite. I found for some reason the painters would always paint their work first. then ask is the rest of the job like this. Then out came the lights and the back charge games would start. I would go teach these guys tips, tricks,methods, etc to get them up to snuff, it paid off in the long run.
> ...


Well said, hat's off to you!:notworthy:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :no::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> We call that a gooey-duck. I don't care for these kinds of patches, if you're not careful, you can develop blisters where you tear off the rock.


Your right. that happens.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think this pics are self explanatory, just don't coat it right away, or it will swell. It's good for covering receptacle holes.I would say the biggest patch you can do is 12" (30cm) I'm not sure if I would go any bigger.it's one a taper can do,No screw gun or wood backing needed, and you don't half to get fancy with a sunshine or buffalo patch.(same thing different slang).
> 
> Sorry, but you do half to cut some drywall, and put some mud on the back of it too, before you install it:yes:


Seems to me a lot of work when you can just cut the rock edge at a 45 and fill with the vario. 

rebel


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's one for ya next time your woman drinks one of those fancy cocktails with the umbrella save it, it's good for smaller holes. Push through the hole pull back on the toothpick fill with mud after dry break off the toothpick and finish with second coat.
This would be called an umbrella patch
rebel


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think this pics are self explanatory, just don't coat it right away, or it will swell. It's good for covering receptacle holes.I would say the biggest patch you can do is 12" (30cm) I'm not sure if I would go any bigger.it's one a taper can do,No screw gun or wood backing needed, and you don't half to get fancy with a sunshine or buffalo patch.(same thing different slang).
> 
> Sorry, but you do half to cut some drywall, and put some mud on the back of it too, before you install it:yes:


This is what started the Chicago fire lol jk cool way to patch it!


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

raven said:


> Take a piece of drywall that is two- three inces bigger than the size of the patch and on the back side cut the size of the hole out in the center of the piece then peal away the outer pieces around the edges then you can use the excess paper for tape and the center part will plug the hole.


Californian patch!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> This is what started the Chicago fire lol jk cool way to patch it!


You should start another fire, think of all the work you could create ,,,,I'm just kidding too:jester:


----------



## freddyboi (May 30, 2011)

I guess its the same everywhere

i used to work for companies but all the drywallers where nice to each other
in your face but when your not there they are dogs ive always had a problem where your crew does all the work and you get these dogs sitting around and when the boss walks past they quickly get up and act like they wwere working

i guess working with your own crew is always better


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> i've been doing that one for a few years. it works well with mesh too.


I knew mesh was good for something


----------

